# Best Transparent Heat Transfer Paper?



## RescueShirts (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is my question:

If I am primarily interested in printing on White and Ash colored T-Shirts... and my graphic is not a fully "colored in" design... is there one type of ink-jet transfer paper that is more transparent than others?

Does a matt finish make the area were the transfer is (but no color) less noticable?

Here is an example of what my shirt backs will look like:










I need a set-up that is print-on-demand... because I will have multiple types of shirt backs available for different cities, areas of the country, etc...

So... one one hand, I need the ink-jet on to transfer paper, type of set-up... (or possibly Laser printer).

On the other hand, I am worried about the shiny-transfer look on the areas that are not colored.

I plan on marketing to gift shops, so I need a quality product.

Any suggestions, tips, etc...?

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

With inkjet transfers, you will still have a slight film in the transparent areas. The one I have found to have the least is Ironall. It also has a very soft hand to it (feel). It does fade after the first wash, so I don't know if you would consider it "professional". I would think about going the route of plastisol transfers. With that you might have to cut down the amount of colors. The third option would be DTG (Direct To Garment) printer, which can be costly.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I just switched to IronAll and (to me) it has a much more noticeable "window" than TransJet II – especially on anything other than white. True, it is MUCH softer than anything else I've tried, but there was noticeable fading after the first wash as Prometheus said. I even sprayed it on both sides with Scotch Guard after I pressed it – like someone else here mentioned.

The hand is not nearly as soft for Transjet II (it does soften up quite a bit after washing), but the "window" is not as obvious and the color holds really well.

Try to get some samples of each and see which works best for you.


----------



## RescueShirts (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks...

I think I am going to go the laser route.


DuraCotton HT transfers and an OKI C6000n laser printer.

-Brett


----------



## jki540 (May 29, 2007)

hey brett...how did the switch to laser work out for you? did you buy the OKI new? or did you already own it?

i already have an HP laserjet 3500 and a Xerox Phaser 7750, so i'm bumming out at the thought of buying a THIRD color laser printer (and all those friggin toners that cost a bundle). but it seems like OKI is the brand of choice if you want to go DuraCotton. Any experience with printers other than the OKI? And if OKI is the best, any tips on how to get one cheap?

thanks!!!!


----------



## RescueShirts (Jun 24, 2007)

Haven't got it yet... this will be a brand new setup for me...

I have also decided on the Hotronix 16x20 Draw heat press (the idea of sliding the lower platen away from the heat is very appealing... and I have no room for a swing out press).

 Brett


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

RescueShirts said:


> Here is my question:
> 
> If I am primarily interested in printing on White and Ash colored T-Shirts... and my graphic is not a fully "colored in" design... is there one type of ink-jet transfer paper that is more transparent than others?
> 
> ...


 
There is a company in UK that sells a new self weeding transfer paper for inkjet printers. It is called kisscut 
KISSGOODBYETOCUTTING. I got the link from another thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t19197.html?highlight=imageclip that was posted by cprvh.

I think this would be a revolutionary product if it rely works as claimed by the manufacturer. The "Holy Grail" maybe? Right now in my opinion it would be very expensive due to shipping costs, currency exchange rate and not to mention time lag because of logistics.

Hopefully a distributor in US will pick it up.

Read more about it in their website.

Luis


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> There is a company in UK that sells a new self weeding transfer paper for inkjet printers. It is called kisscut
> KISSGOODBYETOCUTTING. I got the link from another thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t19197.html?highlight=imageclip that was posted by cprvh.
> 
> I think this would be a revolutionary product if it rely works as claimed by the manufacturer. The "Holy Grail" maybe? Right now in my opinion it would be very expensive due to shipping costs, currency exchange rate and not to mention time lag because of logistics.
> ...


If that paper works like they say it does, that would be great. The only thing I am wondering about is whether they are tring to get you to buy the ink as well ($$).


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

If you read the FAQ, you do not have to use the ink they supply. It is suggested though(go figure lol). I have e-mailed them to see where to purchase here in the USA. I think if it works it would be awesome! I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## TShirtMom (May 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can use printers other than Epson (like they recommend)? I have an HP inkjet


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I got this reply from Andy about Kisscut paper availability in the US,


Hi Terry,

We have just launched the product in Europe and will start selling in
the US (via distributors) in the next week or two.

I have your email contact now, so when our first distributor is set up I
will pass your details on.

Kind regards

Andy


I'll let you all know if and when they contact me.


----------



## jki540 (May 29, 2007)

I also got this reply from Andy ... 
The product has just been launched in the UK and Europe, we are close to launching in the US, we are just finalising some distribution agreements etc and hope to have this sorted within the next two weeks.

I have put you on the list of interested parties and will either contact you myself or have one of our US distributors contact you when they are holding stock

This note was sent to me this mrng (Thur, June 28).


----------



## myrtle (Apr 29, 2006)

You can get kisscut self weeding paper and the inks etc from Site Not Found in the UK. Basically you can use any inkjet ink and printer BUT you have to be careful about the wash fastness of them because the ink could come off. the inks made for the paper are wash fast and are cheaper than normal everyday inks. The good news is that it works too. 

Sorry it didn't show the site name it is keani.co.uk


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

myrtle said:


> You can get kisscut self weeding paper and the inks etc from Site Not Found in the UK. Basically you can use any inkjet ink and printer BUT you have to be careful about the wash fastness of them because the ink could come off. the inks made for the paper are wash fast and are cheaper than normal everyday inks. The good news is that it works too.
> 
> Sorry it didn't show the site name it is keani.co.uk


 
I been to the site. Sorry could not find kisscut as a product the company carries and no mention about it at all. Unless I was in the wrong section. No product search engine in that site either.

Luis


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

queerrep said:


> I just switched to IronAll and (to me) it has a much more noticeable "window" than TransJet II – especially on anything other than white. True, it is MUCH softer than anything else I've tried, but there was noticeable fading after the first wash as Prometheus said. I even sprayed it on both sides with Scotch Guard after I pressed it – like someone else here mentioned.
> 
> The hand is not nearly as soft for Transjet II (it does soften up quite a bit after washing), but the "window" is not as obvious and the color holds really well.
> 
> Try to get some samples of each and see which works best for you.


They also crack when washed and you can't iron on them.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

If you are using a color laser printer I would like to throw in the mix the transfer paper I currently use. It is Imageclip. I am very happy with it. It is self weeding, vibrant color, soft hand, feels and looks like screen printed. Only thing is it is a two step process. A lot of people thinks it is too time consuming but to me a remarkable result outways a 10 seconds wasted time on the first press.

Luis


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

What does the "two-step process" involve?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

prometheus said:


> What does the "two-step process" involve?


Here is a link to a post that I made that pretty much cover the two step process that I am talking about you can also get pressing instruction from Coastal Business Supplier's website:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p88968-post14.html

Here is a link of photos of imageclip pressed shirts:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p127002-post4.html

The shirt on this next image has been worn and washed 14 times to date and the color and fine detail is still as crisp as the day it was pressed. Again no polymer window. Some user claims of having problems with light color print especially gradient colors. As you can see there are lots of gradient colors in the photo.

http://lh6.google.com/lnfortun/RhMrcWYF2pI/AAAAAAAAACM/ZR5eYeYJ8oE/s800/Nukecon1a.jpg

Samples are available from Coastal Business Supplier or The paper Ranch and Southeast Specialty. Heard Southeast Specialty has the best price and free shipping.

Try it you might like.

BTW not to change the subject check this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t21323.html?highlight=Embroidered

Sorry I get too carried away. My friends accuses of giving away TMI.


Luis


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I will also recommend the papers I'm currently using. The photo-trans plus which is from the same manufacturer of imageclip. I also use products from Forever Transfers Germany and they produce great results also.


----------



## myrtle (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi,

I just checked and it is definitely there for the kisscut paper Keani Ltd. UK Supplier of garment & giftware printing equipment.

keani.co.uk/store and then look under the section for paper and kisscut is there.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> They also crack when washed and you can't iron on them.


Which one? The Iron-All or the Transjet II?


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

mzmadmax said:


> Which one? The Iron-All or the Transjet II?


I second that. Which one cracks?


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Tshirtguy said:


> I second that. Which one cracks?


 
Don't know which one cracks...but I have been in search of the holy grail of transfer papers. I just thought I would add that I used the Duracotton98, Duracotton HT, and a bunch of other brand papers....and then finally ImageClip. I think by far ImageClip is the way to go. Consistent results, great color, and no WINDOW. All the other ones I have tried have windows...even Duracotton....

I use a Lexmark C530dn with Lexmark Toner. I have put the image clip through regular hot water washes...and also high heat dryer....since in the real world...that is what most people do. I probably would say it retained about 95% of it's color.

The two step process isn't hard. Just print all the images first...then set your press to 210 and then press all the sheets....and then raise the temp to 400 and press the shirts.

Well worth the money if you want quality shirts....and don't want to silkscreen...or have full color images.

just my experience!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

goodtease said:


> Don't know which one cracks...but I have been in search of the holy grail of transfer papers. I just thought I would add that I used the Duracotton98, Duracotton HT, and a bunch of other brand papers....and then finally ImageClip. I think by far ImageClip is the way to go. Consistent results, great color, and no WINDOW. All the other ones I have tried have windows...even Duracotton....


 

Here, here. That is what I've been saying all along. Imageclip is *the *transfer to be!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Who sells Imageclip?

I need to look through the sample pack I got to see if I have any.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> Who sells Imageclip?
> 
> I need to look through the sample pack I got to see if I have any.


Hi Chani,

Coastal Business Supplies, The Paper Ranch, Southeast Specialty to name a few.

Luis


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Luis! I haven't had a chance to look through the samples that I got from Coastal, but if they sell it, I should have some!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oops, I didn't read this thread fully when I posted before. I don't have a laser printer. 

Does IronAll (Everlast) fade noticeably after the first wash when printing with DuraBright inks? I just printed and pressed my first shirt with Everlast tonite and haven't had a chance to wash it yet.


----------



## Redheads Revenge (Jul 16, 2007)

Chani said:


> Oops, I didn't read this thread fully when I posted before. I don't have a laser printer.


 
Ya I was just getting all excited until I noticed it was for laser.

Anyway, I still am trying to understand the different versions of ironall, so if I am correct the paper with the blue backing is the good stuff with the least problems? so how do I get that? is there a company that sells that specific version? I really need to get some new paper right away and now am even more confused, I used to use trans jet II, but if there is something better I want it, anyone got any answers?
Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Redheads Revenge said:


> Ya I was just getting all excited until I noticed it was for laser.
> 
> Anyway, I still am trying to understand the different versions of ironall, so if I am correct the paper with the blue backing is the good stuff with the least problems? so how do I get that? is there a company that sells that specific version? I really need to get some new paper right away and now am even more confused, I used to use trans jet II, but if there is something better I want it, anyone got any answers?
> Thanks,
> Lisa


I think most vendors carry the "blue back" version of ironall. I've gotten it from Coastal - EverLast  , NewMilford - Iron-ALL  , Stahls - InkTra Stretch and Imprintables - JetFlex I believe.


----------

